# Problem with pure-ftpd and PAM+LDAP on FreeBSD > 9.1



## rainer_d (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi,

we are running pure-ftpd with users from an (oldish) OpenLDAP-server.
For this, we have 

```
PAMAuthentication           yes
```
in /usr/local/etc/pure-ftpd.conf
and the following config in /etc/pam.d/pure-ftpd:


```
auth    sufficient      /usr/local/lib/pam_ldap.so debug
auth    required        pam_nologin.so
auth    required        pam_unix.so     nullok

account required        pam_permit.so

session required        pam_permit.so
```


Together with an ldap.conf and a nsswitch.conf, this has worked since at least FreeBSD6.0 up until and including FreeBSD 9.1. When I upgraded the first server to FreeBSD 9.2, it stopped working.

I can run 

```
pamtester pure-ftpd <account> authenticate
```
and after entering the password, it will apparently authenticate successfully, because it says:

```
pamtester: successfully authenticated
```

What changes occurred between FreeBSD 9.1 and 9.2 that break this?


----------

